# What gets along with a Polleni?



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

So at first I was very hesitant to add new fish to my tank with the Polleni, because I thought he would destroy it. First I added plants to the tank, and he kinda ripped them up at first but now he leaves them alone. I then added a few dither fish, surprisingly he left them totally alone also. I then returned them and bought a pleco, and he doesn't bother the pleco at all, he just follows him around on the rare occasion that he sees him move. Anyway, my question is what could I add to the tank that would get along with the Polleni, size wise?


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

what the measurement and gallon of your tank?


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21. It's just a regular 55 gallon. I think I'm going to upgrade it sometime next year.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to assume that the only thing that gets along with a Polleni is another Polleni, but why do I get the feeling my tank is too small for two of them? I heard it'll work if its for a breeding pair, but I'd have to ditch the pleco then correct? Also, at my LFS they have a female Polleni but it's only about 1/3 of the size of my male. Its not a good idea to add her, right?


----------

